# Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2013)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung


----------



## tochan01 (3. August 2013)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

was mich mehr interssiert wie die lautstärke der pumpe ist.... ^^


----------



## -Cryptic- (3. August 2013)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Würde mich durchaus interessieren, zumal die angebliche Kühlleistung von bis zu 400W Verlustleistung enorm wäre.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> zumal die angebliche Kühlleistung von bis zu 400W Verlustleistung enorm wäre.


 Mit 3000rpm Lüfter kein Problem, bei den bisherigen Kompaktwaküs war das auch nur eine Sache der Drehzahl wie Leistungsfähig sie sind.

Der größte Witz an der Sache ist ja das der modifizierte Radi die Warme Luft jetzt zum teil im Gehäuse verteilt 
und Zalman damit auch noch wirbt das die umliegenden Bauteile besser gekühlt werden.


----------



## Uter (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der größte Witz an der Sache ist ja das der modifizierte Radi die Warme Luft jetzt zum teil im Gehäuse verteilt
> und Zalman damit auch noch wirbt das die umliegenden Bauteile besser gekühlt werden.


 Imo völlig zurecht. Lieber habe ich 1-2K wärmere Gehäuseluft als 20K wärmere Spannungswandler. Die Spannungswandlerproblematik bei Kompaktkühlungen hatte ich schon länger kritisiert und PCGH hat sie in der Ausgabe 05/13 belegt.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Ja aber glaubst du wirklich das sich an der Temperatur was ändert wenn der Lüfter im Heck rundherum die Luft verteilt?

Wundert mich übrigens das noch kein Kompaktwakü-Hersteller einen Halterahmen für die Pumpeneinheit rausgebracht hat wo man einen Lüfter montieren kann.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Das Design gefällt mir! Als Fan von Kompaktwasserkühlungen suche ich schon seit Längerem nach einem modernerem Aussehen!

Lautstärke, Preis und Temperaturen wären hierbei interessant zu wissen!


EDIT:
-Gerade auf Youtube gefunden! Der Kühler ist in den ersten 2 Minuten zu sehen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTH4GZlxgG8


----------



## locojens (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Rein auf den ersten Blick sieht das Teil echt interessant aus. Aber wenn die Lautstärke Zalman üblich ist können die das hübsche Gerät behalten.

Bin auf erste Tests gespannt.


----------



## NerdFlanders (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Was ist mit Semipermanent gemeint?

5 Jahre Betrieb? 1 Jahr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*



tochan01 schrieb:


> was mich mehr interssiert wie die lautstärke der pumpe ist.... ^^


 
Leiser als die von Zalman vorgeschlagene Belüftung möchte ich wetten.




Abductee schrieb:


> Ja aber glaubst du wirklich das sich an der Temperatur was ändert wenn der Lüfter im Heck rundherum die Luft verteilt?



Sicherlich. Schon leichte Luftbewegung von einem Lüfter kann einen sehr großen Unterschied machen - das gleicht die deutlich höhere Gehäusetemperatur bequem aus.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es toll ist, wenn alle Komponenten im Gehäuse 5 K wärmer werden, damit ein bestimmte Gruppe von Komponenten, die 120-150 °C vertragen könnten, mit 50 °C statt 70 °C läuft 



> Wundert mich übrigens das noch kein Kompaktwakü-Hersteller einen Halterahmen für die Pumpeneinheit rausgebracht hat wo man einen Lüfter montieren kann.


 
Nahezu alle Gehäuse haben entweder einen zweite Lüfterplatz im Deckel bzw. Rückwand bei der CPU oder den Netzteillüfter unmittelbar daneben -> wer das Problem mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter lösen möchte, der kann das ohne Probleme machen.


----------



## Uter (4. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ja aber glaubst du wirklich das sich an der Temperatur was ändert wenn der Lüfter im Heck rundherum die Luft verteilt?


Natürlich.



Abductee schrieb:


> Wundert mich übrigens das noch kein Kompaktwakü-Hersteller einen Halterahmen für die Pumpeneinheit rausgebracht hat wo man einen Lüfter montieren kann.


 Ich tippe mal darauf, dass Kosten für etwas, was in Tests keinen Vorteil bei der Hauptaufgabe bringt, gescheut werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es toll ist, wenn alle Komponenten im Gehäuse 5 K wärmer werden, damit ein bestimmte Gruppe von Komponenten, die 120-150 °C vertragen könnten, mit 50 °C statt 70 °C läuft


 Wenn man übertaktet und je nach Board, dann würde ich eher 70 statt 90°C erwarten. An heißen Tagen wie aktuell eher mehr und 120 bis 150°C verkürzen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Lebenszeit merklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

90 °C SW-Temperaturen 
Was hast du für Boards? Selbst mein P4 hat @OC und ohne Kühlkörper und ohne Lüfter in der Nähe nicht solche Werte erreicht.


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Asrock X79 Extreme 4M

115°C am Kühlkörper (!) der SpaWas. Ohne OC. In einem schwachen Luftstrom.

Selbst mit SpaWa Wasserkühler werden die Spulen der SpaWas bedenklich warm da sie benachbarte ElKos aufheizen.

Auf einem Haswell Board hat man solche Probleme natürlich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Wie gemessen?


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

Mit einem Pt-1000 Temperaturfühler am Kühlkörper. Die reale Temperatur war eher noch etwas höher. Die MosFETs vom Typ 4935N-RA27 sind zwar für eine Betriebstemperatur von bis zu 150°C vorgesehen (wobei sich die Effizienz bei höheren Temperaturen aber erheblich verschlechtert) welche wohl nicht überschritten wurde aber die Abwärme des Kühlkörpers erhitzte auch unmittelbar benachbarte Elkos und Goldcaps (?; seltsame Kondensatoren mit goldenem Gehäuse und der kryptischen Aufschrift "LF 270 C 17A") in bedenklichem Maß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Nanofluid-Komptaktkühlung*

k.
Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Bislang kannte ich solche Werte ausschließlich von Grafikkarten und von ""Messungen"" mit unkallibrierten Infrarotthermometern


----------

